# VW Thread



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey guys... i thought I'd start a thread featuring VW's

here are some of mine... more to come

*Faller DASH VW Bus*



















*RotoFast Lighted Bug*








]









*Lexan Bugs*







]










*Lighted DASH bus*









*Groovy Dash Bus*


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

As promised....MORE!

*lighted die cast bug*









*Rallye Bug*









*Groovy Bug*


















*HERBIE!*

















*Bauer Bug*


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The orange lexan bug reminds me of this old "Zinger". Don't know if the youngters 'round here ever heard of those-


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Dont forget the AFX Baja Bugs...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

VJ, You need to call the "Orkin" man quick!!! You got way too many bugs!!! Lookin goooood man, I'm voting for the black/gold RotoFast combo.
I didn't forget the AFX bugline Slott V, nice cars!!! Thanks for posting guys!!!
RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah.... the Rotofasts are a strange breed. Afx style chassis on tyco style body. I haven't tried it yet, but I think they would sit on a tyco chassis with no problem.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love Bugs...BIG TIME!*

Jimmy,

Man you started a great thread here man. Count me in and will be back in a jiff with some pics of some bugs....I kinda painted up a bunch of them over the weekend...ooooh boy! BUGS, BUGS, BUGS!

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Jimmy da Video flower bug power kool thread starter VW man.....yeah I am excited just a little!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Slot V is in the house. Love those Bajas man!

Bob...Baron Von Buggy...zilla


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Stink Bug*

Here's my "stink bug". I call it that because it sits kinda high in the rear. It's a key ring I spotted in a vending machine at a chinese resturant. Spent .75 winning it. It's on a JL AFX chassis. 

GP


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Hey Bob-I smile everytime i see that Baron Bug-Real Nice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*that's not a stinker Buzz!!*

Looks like the wheelbase worked out pretty good. Nice one. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice stuff guys... the Baron Bug is an all time classic. 

Like the Stinker Bug too... is that a plastic body Buzz?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the nice complements on my Baron von Buggy everyone. 

I can't believe that this thread exist...Woooo-hooooo thought about it at work a few times and it actually made me sing a little out loud. Just thinking about all the VW slot car Pictures that will be posted here...along with that 1/1 scale picture of the VW Zinger made into a car model also...those were just fun to build as a kid. 











Now I just need to paint up an orange Thing to go with the rest of the stock colored AFX Things...our neighbors had a yellow one of these when I was just a young kid. Always have thought that it was a neat car but, may be alone here as they were not loved by all and some even called them ugly (NOT!!). 

















The yellow one is mine but, the orange one is beeing built for Bumpercar now. Ed built this sweet Metalic Green and white VW Van for the last Charity Auction and I won it! Now just gotta find a nice chassis and wheel combo to stick under it...still thinking about this because I may have a plan...hmmmmmmmm










*me singing about the New VW thread earlier today* I was born for loving you baby...you were born for loving me baby...I can't stop thinking about loving you baby...Your love is just driving me crazy...**reapeat*

Yeah I just painted up these Baja bugs (except for the blue chrome JL pullback one) and now gotta find time between other projects to turn them into some Kool Sand Ripping, Knobby tired, Dune loving bugs. 

Bob...what is that thing...zilla


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

you'll have some new VW's in a few weeks, and more in late May....


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

lenny said:


> you'll have some new VW's in a few weeks, and more in late May....


Bugs???:thumbsup:
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Bugs???:thumbsup:
> DRAGjet


...and Ghias...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

VJ,

If you remove the i103 from all those 'bucket links we can see the pictures right here. Also I think when you upload to 'bucket there is a text line you can copy for each image which will do the same job quicker.

The stuff is mighty, clicking the links much less so.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

lenny said:


> ...and Ghias...


WOOT!:woohoo:

When do pre-orders open?


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, I like the Herbie. Nice collection.

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Bug collection Bob!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> Nice stuff guys... the Baron Bug is an all time classic.
> 
> Like the Stinker Bug too... is that a plastic body Buzz?


Nope, diecast. 

GP


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

*And in this section...*










Well this one isn't done, but thought I'd show it anyway. That's the "_Before_" pic, of course, the Dash microbus we all know and love. And here's the "_In Progress_" pic. 










About 1/8" or so has been sectioned out of the lower part of the body. I'm trying to decide if that's enough or whether I should take more out.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

mowyang said:


> Well this one isn't done, but thought I'd show it anyway. That's the "_Before_" pic, of course, the Dash microbus we all know and love. And here's the "_In Progress_" pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, very nice start.... can't wait to see where this one goes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's one. An RRR new Beetle. WitH Slot_devices wheels and some decals from I don't remember where.


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

> nice cut what did you use hobby saw? hot knife?


To make the cuts, I used an xacto with a #16 scoring blade. I used masking tape to define my cut line. Working on a slab sided body like the vw bus helps!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> Here's one. An RRR new Beetle. WitH Slot_devices wheels and some decals from I don't remember where.


I still need to get one of these RRR bugs. A slot car friend of mine from Iowa sent RRR the VW keychain that this body was casted from many years ago...

Love it...flower power! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*C'Mon....man there has to be more Bugs!!!!!*

Please post more pics of VWs here...PLEASE!!!

If not I may loose all hope for Humanity because, the VW is soooooo part of the car world. Remember hitting your Sister while playing "slug bug"? LOL

I am an only child but, Have one of each now (girl and a boy). I am sure that after they get a little bit older and start driving me completly NUTS that Dad (me) will teach them the "slug bug" game. Hey let them drive each other nuts...har.:devil:

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A Tomy powered Bug!*

Bumpercar88,

Here it is man...the bug I promised you. All it needs is the running boards installed and it is done.

Yeah at first glance some of you might be thinking that this is the Matchbox die cast body that can be found in the stores now. Well no way hoe-say...This is a Bruce Gavins body casted in Orange plastic (Just like Tyco did it) with the front and rear bumper removed off of the Matchbox die cast car and J.B. Welded in place. 






































Some of you may not think of me as a Chassis set up guy (I don't) but, just got lucky here while messing around with this bug body the first time around (yellow VW in my gallery) and found a way to make this look and run very well.

I sanded the back half off the AFX 4 gear rear rims to make them fit and look right also. These tucked in real nice and filled up the space that was left for me as this thing is jacked up in back via body mounts.

To get this to run right the front tires had to be of the flat G-Plus type and Zoooooooom baby now this thing tears up the track. Yeah it ain't no GT40 or Porsche that's for sure but, it is just so dang Kool man. You gotta love the bugs!

Bob...Love the Bug...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

"Super" looking Beetle, Bob! No kidding! :thumbsup: (Small wonder you were up so late!)
It sure has a great look! Any chance of getting one of those bodies to fit a Tjet wheelbase?

Keep them coming!
(Oh, I think the cloth top would look better if ya pointed it the other way!)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Bug Bob!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Super Sleeper*

That's one good looking Bug!!! A Super Street Sleepeer for sure!!! Nice work B...z RM


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Zilla,
That's one mean looking bug! The stance w/ tires and rims says it means business.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That bug is hot business, Bob.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beetlemania! 

Cool body Bob.... '57, An interesting choice by Bruce. Big rear glass, "popes nose" license plate light, small taillights and the bonus raggy roof.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn, some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: to all of you Bug guys!! rr


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Jimmy. I know you were wondering if I was still out there in cyberspace. I cast a coulpe of slosh molds of this one from a hotwheel and with a little fanagilling it fits on a t-jet. W deck lid and correct 36 horse. I gave t-jet man a few. David


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Another lighted DASH mini Bus...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey VJ, where'd you get those slot mags on that? Are those tycopro rims front and rear?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice looking van and bug guys...I love this thread!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the rims are from RRR. It's one of their new items. Thin rims that fit underfenders with silicone tires. I really like them a lot


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Whooooo, whooooo, Hooters VW Van...*



videojimmy said:


> the rims are from RRR. It's one of their new items. Thin rims that fit underfenders with silicone tires. I really like them a lot


Video,

Just got a bunch the other day...Joy, Joy, Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!! They are Sweet!

Here is a VW Dash Van I built for the HOHT Auction in a couple of Months.

Wes has given me an idea for A Candy Apple Red VW van in the same theme as Barron Von Buggy. Won't have time to do that for a couple of months at least though...ooooh dang.

Bob...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> Another lighted DASH mini Bus...


VJ
Do you have some kind of caps on the ends of the axles or are they just ground down? Looks great whatever it is :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Zilla......*

that's one sweet looking bug.  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Any of you guys know how to separate the top and bottom pieces on the Dash VW bus?
It looks like its glued together but hard to tell.
I got the last one at the shop and it was pink so I want to paint the bottom half but I don't want to ruin the body trying to get it apart as its the only one I've got. I also wanted to add a driver head inside.
Thanks for any info.
Bill


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

A hammer might work :jest: Just kidding. I know they were sold in kit form where the top and bottom were seperate pieces. Not sure how to get them apart, but i'm sure someone here may have some serious input.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

f1nutz said:


> Any of you guys know how to separate the top and bottom pieces on the Dash VW bus?
> It looks like its glued together but hard to tell.
> I got the last one at the shop and it was pink so I want to paint the bottom half but I don't want to ruin the body trying to get it apart as its the only one I've got. I also wanted to add a driver head inside.
> Thanks for any info.
> Bill



A sort of rubber cement is used. Bobzilla has had great success at gently prying them apart.:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Win: the axels are ground down thay way.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*From Hammer to Gently prying...WOW!*



f1nutz said:


> Any of you guys know how to separate the top and bottom pieces on the Dash VW bus?
> It looks like its glued together but hard to tell.
> I got the last one at the shop and it was pink so I want to paint the bottom half but I don't want to ruin the body trying to get it apart as its the only one I've got. I also wanted to add a driver head inside.
> Thanks for any info.
> Bill


Hey f1nutz,

Part #1:

What I did was put an Exacto Knife under the front "V" edge & then slide it under as far as you can... pry...it is a little freaky because, there is a blob of rubber cement under there (a dot about right under the "VW")... pry till you pop that dot loose.

Part#2:
Now just pull back and up, cut off the back half of the top with some Skizzors, add a creature holding a "DRIVERS REPORT HERE" flag, a Huge blown engine and some Monster nobbie tires in the rear...you gotta hack the heck outta these things. LOL

Part #3:

Uuuuuuuuuuum WAIT!!! God I hope it's not to late....skip part #2 if you just want to repaint over the pink. Oooooops sorry....Wheeeew. 




















Joez,

Man you are one heck of a guy. Offering help to someone who wants to hurt one of your fellow Pink slot car bodies. What a guy...or are you just thinking yours will be Rare someday...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah a Motive. Har...EVERYONE STRIP YOUR PINK BODIES....Yeah! :devil:

This is just thrown together quickly as a spoof build up with poster putty and is getting the Pine Sol treatment and ELO stripping when the rest of the body work is done to make it look like that Bad Arse Black Flamed VW above!

Bob...No hammers Win...hammers bad...zilla


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys. I knew someone on here would know. I already painted the exterior bottom (flat black) and added some flames. Now I can work on the interior.
GREat Custom Buses Bob!!!
I'll have to get my hands on more of these to customize


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like this group of partyers are in a heap of trouble. I had a blast decaling these VW's. I picked up the black and white at the St. Louis show and immediately thought police van. The decals are from RRR. And on the hippie van the decals are from pattos and stickers are Slot Pro.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*police and hippy VW vans are Kewl*



hojoe said:


> Looks like this group of partyers are in a heap of trouble. I had a blast decaling these VW's. I picked up the black and white at the St. Louis show and immediately thought police van. The decals are from RRR. And on the hippie van the decals are from pattos and stickers are Slot Pro.
> hojoe


Now that is just plain Sweet fun! Nice stuff man...groovy and far out!

Bob...police and hippy VW vans are Kewl...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Help!!!*

Nice vans Hojoe!!! I really like the Police Van. Red light and decals fixed that right up!!! I never thought much about the VW bus, but I'm changing. Change is good, right??? Thanks for posting...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've also been thinking about a police van... now, it's a must


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work! ...as I glance shamefully over at my two uncompleted buses.

Anybody else notice that the one dude in the hat looks like Beavis and Butthead's neighbor....Mr. Anderson I think...?

Classic field sobriety test and what looks like a "Beavis and Butthead do America' feet back and spreadem' full cavity search. 

In my defense it was just on the other night!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice buses HOJOE :thumbsup::thumbsup: I actually working on my own Police version.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I noticed the red shorts, black top or bra??? !!! what guy??? what bus???


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I noticed the red shorts, black top or bra??? !!! what guy??? what bus???


Come on now. It's a swimsuit top. Nothing "R" rated on Hobby Talk.
hojoe


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Badass Bus in da' House !*

Odd that I never did a VW posting being that I was such a VW nut back in my "Red Dog Saloon" days ! I would have been 0nescaleVW if the had internet in the 80's !I had a Ghia & a couple of T-3's (Fastbacks & a notch).
Any how I did up this Dash bus I got at the H0-LI show from Tom Stumpf thumbsup: Great guy!) with an AW T-Jet super G chassis & some resincast parts & some serious dremelation ! The Bus Is lowered w/ stock t-Jet fronts.Side scoops are prototyped off of Tyco Blowers & the engine is a project I have wanted to do for a while-& I prototyped it from the AW Surf Dune buggy rear engine.Engine hung low so the rear bumper was left off (Will be part of my upcoming Kharman Ghia Project) & I detailed the VW emblem in front.I find that lowering improved the handling drasticly also I dremeled out the center interior deck under the black top half to eliminate some of the body's inherent top-heavyness.I find that the T-jet 500 super G chassis is a necessity when running these bus's on the track because of its dot magnet that helps the Bus take curves so well. I am so pleased that I will do another one (It is a kit in white at thois time) I left an opening above the motor for better cooling of the chassis.
This could inspire a new class of HO racing-the HO-IROC VW bus class !The Legend continues*.............

Neal:dude:

Yeah! thats right I'm lovin' it !:woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nice Van man....*

Neal,

That tubbed out, low slung, rear engined black and yellow VW van of yours ROCKS! 

Fun to build and fun to run.........Zooooooooooooooooom! :woohoo:

Bob...will be back here for sure as VWs are way Kewl...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here's another one for the thread. this one is up on ebay if anyone is interested


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*yellow*

Nice color choice on the VW Bus and the VW Bug, Neal and VJ. Yellow and black, great combo!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Dash Vdubs all will be in the next auction.. zoom zoom baby....*

Enjoy....The Pickup is not completed yet.. waiting for HOHT Decals...ANYone making decals I keep hitting walls...
I pay cash...lol

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Enjoy....The Pickup is not completed yet.. waiting for HOHT Decals...ANYone making decals I keep hitting walls...
> I pay cash...lol
> 
> Dave


nice looking vw vans!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Work!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Green one = Kewl, Red one = Kewl, Red & Blue one = Kewl...Way Kewl!!*



WesJY said:


> nice looking vw vans!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


I like the colors and decals ALOT! Kewl VW VANS man! Did someone say HTERS? :hat:

These Van-tastic creations Rock BIG TIME. KL builds Daddy-"O" 

Bob...H:hat::hat:TERS...zilla


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

nice looking vw vans


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Coach can you do a rear view of your VW p/u ? :thumbsup:Great work !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Coach can you do a rear view of your VW p/u ? :thumbsup:Great work !!
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Will get ya one if I get up in time tomorrow and NOT get called to work early.. Anyone need work? I can give ya about 20 hrs of ot a week that I don't really want...


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Coach those VW vans______________Win them if I can!*



coach61 said:


> Will get ya one if I get up in time tomorrow and NOT get called to work early.. Anyone need work? I can give ya about 20 hrs of ot a week that I don't really want...
> 
> 
> Dave


Coach,

How do you find time to go to Hooters Dave?  Oooooh yeah you got that one Dock...what dock #23 or something like that? ....Booing!










These 3 Hooter VW vans are for the Auction. Bye Kool little VW vans...will miss yu!

Bob...builds em' and then says goodbye...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Coach,
> 
> How do you find time to go to Hooters Dave?  Oooooh yeah you got that one Dock...what dock #23 or something like that? ....Booing!
> 
> ...



Sweet Rides my friend, I only go to Hooters to check hooters I think the food sucks lol...But I got Dock #23 and they tend to leave the tank tops ashore lol...


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This Herbie VW bug Rocks!*

Dan,

Thank you...my RRR died a long time ago but, with my recent package we are now Herbie fixed. Oh boy!!!! Have already spent many hours of fun racing on both our tracks. Was once a kid myself and understand that I must race slot cars with our kid when a new Kewl body arrives in the mail...Fletcher this one is for you dude.:woohoo:




























This one is Fletchers Herbie which, he has already cased it when not in use. Only 4 years old but, knows what he likes. 

Mine is going to get HOModels blue rims and the wierd Jack white wall treatment. Don't worry about Bree as she is busy playing with dolls but, still going to paint up a kit in Pink for her with Herbie Decals (thanks Wes) so, she can race it for 5 min. LOL

Our piece of wood with masking tape wrapped around it upside down to clean the tires is getting a real work out now. At least the track is getting cleaned more often. Hope this never ends. Well back to work Monday...oh Fudge!

Bob...have all the Herbie the love bug movies on VHS...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Power it up man...PLEASE!*



videojimmy said:


> Another lighted DASH mini Bus...


Fletcher loves our lighted slot carS and am going to have to make a few VWs this way. Great idea!

Hey VJ can you take a picture of this thing (I know it is a van...lol) in the dark with Power applied please? 

If you don't get the "THING" (I know it is a van...lol) comment then you realy need to talk to a VW freak-a-zoid for at least a couple of days to get 70s VW-ed informed...har:lol:











Bob...some people on HT may have been born in the 80s...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It might be awhile before I can post the pic... my wife left my camera at her sister's house and I haven't gotten it back yet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*What???*

No picture, Ah rats!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking pickup Coach! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*dash bus tow truck*

light duty wrecker made from a dash bus kit.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*VW in toe....Sweet!*



alfaslot1 said:


> light duty wrecker made from a dash bus kit.


Now that is a Tow Truck! Lookin" Good alfa...you sure know how to have fun. 

Love the white bumpers for the final touch.

Bob...Toe matter has a new friend...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I just got 2 VW's and 2 Karman Ghia's in today's mail and they are beautiful. Another home run for Dash. I only have one question. Didn't Karman Ghia's have bumpers?
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bump....ers*



hojoe said:


> I just got 2 VW's and 2 Karman Ghia's in today's mail and they are beautiful. Another home run for Dash. I only have one question. Didn't Karman Ghia's have bumpers?
> hojoe


hojoe,

You would think so....

Well none of my Dash Ghias have any either. Screws, Windows and bodies here. No problem just don't wreck. lol

Bob...bumperless in Nebraska...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Attitude Adjustment*

This little red bug needs an attitude adjustment. The boys put on a set of aluminum wheels, now it wants to growl a little bit...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*WOW! Red Bug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Randy,

Have a bunch of Dash VW bug kits & now see that some red paint needs to be Phsssssssssssssssshed on a few if them. Holly Kamaole I am in Love with that Aluminum rimed Bug so far! :woohoo:

Will shiznit my pants if there is one flower on that beauty...Nooooooooooo!!! There is a time and a place for flowered VWs but, this is neither the time nor the place. 

Ooooooh and your headlights are painted red...LOL :jest:

Nice van Mr. Hobby Talker. 

Bob...needs more days off from work...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Road trip*

The Hobby Talker VW van left out, heading southwest towards Texas, for Coach's auction block. The boys done a pre-trip inspection, maybe it will make it without breaking down...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

alfaslot1 said:


> light duty wrecker made from a dash bus kit.


Now that's a cool looking Tow Truck!!! I want one!!! There's just too many imaginery ideas on here brought to life!!! RM

P.S. Hey Dash, you taking notes???


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yer one of the worst imagery enabler's of the bunch Randy!

COACH!: Fiddy bux in my name on the Hobby Talker VW bus when it hits yer door.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

alfaslot1 said:


> light duty wrecker made from a dash bus kit.


Great minds think alike, fools seldom differ, thats what i did with my VW Pickup for the Auction too.. same tow hook too.. lol.. far too funny...


But looks GREAT!


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

DASH BUG, RRR RIMS, TRIMMED CHASSIS AND REAR POST TO GET CORERECT STANCE


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good wheel selection there VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup:. The white wheels accent the white stripes giving a good flow. Da..., I sound like one of the HGTV people on TV, change the channel please. Anyways, the bug looks good. I'll have to try that "shave the post/chassis" thing. That created a good looking stance, gives it that late 60's look where everyone turned the wheels around or added spacers and adapters for that wide look. RM


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*VJ, what did you mean by...*

That you had to trim the chassis?.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

They sit a little goofy in the back Scott...ala the 60's/70's hijacker rabbit!

A tiny trim is required to level the body and close the rear fender gap. Soon as you slip a chassis to her you'll see. No biggee though!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just trim off a tiuny bit off the back of the chassis and lowered the rear post a touch... like Bill said , no biggie


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Orange is for hooters*



videojimmy said:


> I just trim off a tiuny bit off the back of the chassis and lowered the rear post a touch... like Bill said , no biggie





videojimmy said:


> DASH BUG, RRR RIMS, TRIMMED CHASSIS AND REAR POST TO GET CORERECT STANCE


Everyone go back and check out the last page of threads...sorry I bumped this to the next page so, added Jimmys pics. 

Jimmy,

You nailed that Bug man. Gonna make one like that to run around the track. Thanks for posting up pics man!

Fletcher has his Herbie so, I sould be able to keep the Orange one for myself right?

Bob...Orange is for Hters...zilla


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> They sit a little goofy in the back Scott...ala the 60's/70's hijacker rabbit!
> 
> A tiny trim is required to level the body and close the rear fender gap. Soon as you slip a chassis to her you'll see. No biggee though!


I wouldn't say they sit 'goofy'. The rear is a tad higher than the front. Because of the curvature of the rear of the car the rear screw post might be a little higher than some people like. I could have made the front screw post longer to 'even out the stance', but that would have exposed too much of the chassis and the whole body would have sat too high. It was a design issue. Untrimmed the rear of the body is slightly higher than the front.

If you have ever seen a Bauer bug, the gear plate is trimmed dramatically in the rear to allow the body to mount. The Dash bodies sit well without trimming, but for the people who absolutely have to have the body sitting as flat as possible, it might require the trimming of the rear post and either doing as VJ did and trim the chassis, or take a bit of material out of the inside of the body.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Accessorised!!!*

The guys from EXI, Energy Xperimental Innovations, sent over some accessories for my little red bug. Attitude situtation has now gotten worse!!! Trimming the rear post is no problem!!! The boys wanted to take a few passes at the local track, to see how much tire height inflation occurs, before cutting down to much. Will have to check the video. Sorry guys, just couldn't do the flower thing...RM
P.S. I have 2 fairly new Dash bumpers for sale. Call me.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WHOOOOOOO!!! thats a bad bug!!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

_N i c e_ stripper Randy! Dang what a difference


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great VW Randy!
You can pump anything* up with steroids! Could be Bug-zilla now! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Plain Insane man....*



joez870 said:


> Great VW Randy!
> You can pump anything* up with steroids! Could be Bug-zilla now! :thumbsup:


He picks up a bug and throws it back down... Vroooooooooooooom, vROOOOOOOOOOOOOOM and he sucks down the gas as he heads to the cetnter of town....

oOOOOOOooooooooooooh Noooooooooooooooooo they say that thing likes to go ......go,go Bug-zilla!

WOW what a change...you are making us all look bad.  Naw just gives us all something to shoot higher for NOW. 

Got one in the works now between Goat builds. Baaaaaaaaaaaah, baaaaaaaaaaaaaah...

Bob...That is one INSANE bug man...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Randy that bug is awesome. Great job molding in the fin and hood scoop.

Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Randy... is the scoop from an AFX Gplus F-1?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Parts list*

Good eye there VJ!!! I got the scoop from Road Race Replicas, look under "car body misc" parts, you'll see it in the first pic. I'm sure it was molded from the AFX indy car. The rear (plastic) spoiler came from a hot rod diecast I picked up at Tractor Supply. The wheelie bars were from Sam at SKR Customs. Chute from Muscle Machines. Headers are aluminum tubing, squashed a bit. Wheels from "slotcar_device" on Ebay. Decals from Bob...lets' make a deal ...zilla. EXI was actually an Exide batteries decal, EXI just sounded good to me and would fit the door. Inspiration, "all" the guys here on Hobby Talk, with all of their mild, wild, custom, & creative builds. From a quick re-paint to rebuilding an old broken memory. The boys and I say thanks for letting us be a part!!! RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is one amazin' VW :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous build Randy!

Ya really got it goin on!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow! Great job on that bug. Never seen one look that good. Dave.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Orange = Hooters VW*

Well my shop hit the floor the other day so, won't be taking pics in it untill it gets rebuilt...oh dang. You know how hot glue holds untill it gets a sudden jolt & then just kinda snaps loose....yeah it's like that.

Well thank goodness for little orange bugs and HTERS! All is good. The Hooters decal on the roof is doubled up (took a while to get them positioned correctly).



















Yeah gravity sucks but, it beats floating around all over the place and eating spaghetti off the ceiling.

Bob...Everyones got Dash bug fever...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Bug Zilla! A fine addition to your Hooters fleet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Nice Bug Zilla! A fine addition to your Hooters fleet


Thanks Jimmy,

Like you I had to make changes to get the ride hight correct but, I chopped just a tad off the rear post, the chassis and added a skinney spacer up front for these RRR rims.

Am so used to seeing this Orange VW version Aurora did that it is very easy to believe that this is molded in orange and not painted...but it is. Nice work Dash!  

The kids and I have been racing the wheels off of our bugs lately. Zooooom Baby!

Bob...Member of Bugs are us...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like Hooters!!! Are the Hooters people paying you??? If not they should be!!! 
Those wheels add a nice touch to the Hootermobile Bob...having fun looking while eating out...zilla. Sorry to hear about the garage, spray a little paint mist in the air and take a deep breath, you can rebuild!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Well my shop hit the floor the other day so, won't be taking pics in it untill it gets rebuilt...oh dang. You know how hot glue holds untill it gets a sudden jolt & then just kinda snaps loose....yeah it's like that.
> 
> Bob...Everyones got Dash bug fever...zilla


HHOOOOOOOTTTTTEEERRSSS!! YYYEEAAAHHH!!!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*VW Tuned Motor*

Inspired by all the recent Awesome HOT bug creations, John (the missing brother from Hilltop Shop) decide to build up a super tuned fuel injected motor for the garage's stock Aurora VW. 










Only trouble, it has a little too much Flash for our mild ride. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice little shop ride, with the chrome rims hanging out. Nothing wrong with too much flash X Racer. I like them sleepers. Tell John, the boys said hey!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Herbie Ghai*

Hey nobody has posted a picture of a Herbie Ghai yet. Well guess I have to do everything...oh man.

If the side windows were knocked out (gonna do it) a couple of lunk heads could be added for a driver and a passenger in the bug. What no sunroof VW conversions with crazy people sticking out. 

Ed this looks like a job for us ho Monster owners man...Hurry before this thread sinks...blub, blub, blub.

Bob...I am nobody...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

XracerHO said:


> Inspired by all the recent Awesome HOT bug creations, John (the missing brother from Hilltop Shop) decide to build up a super tuned fuel injected motor for the garage's stock Aurora VW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xracer,

Where did you find the gnarly engine, man? I gotta have one or so...


----------

